# One MOW Flycutter



## Silverbullet (Mar 28, 2018)

Looks good , do you have more bits with two there super hogs. I've always used high speed too. I've made many fly cutters and like to build different ones , I even made one with four bits on a 4" chunk of cold roll about 4" long turned down 2" to 3/4" diameter and slotted and cut flats for set screws two to each bit . Like you said with yours it throws the chips ,,popcorn,, really well. I've always been a fan of fly cutters . Thumbs up nice job.


----------



## NEL957 (Mar 28, 2018)

Silverbullet
That was the first bit made for it and yes I was entertaining the idea of three cutters on it. The only problem with multi cutters is getting at the same height. I am going to make a cutter that will take inserts. It just a matter of getting around to it. This time of year is garden planting which takes a lot of my time and all the other responsibility of a property owner.
Thanks for the kind words.
Nelson


----------



## benmychree (Mar 28, 2018)

I assume that you meant that you deducted .005", and not .05" (as stated) from the .750" for the shrink fit.  The general rule of thumb is to deduct .001 per inch of diameter for shrink fits, the same allowance is used for press fits, but the shrink fit is 3-5 times as effective in holding power as a press fit, according to what I have read, because the roughness of the fitting elements is more or less smeared smooth with a press fit, and not so with a shrink fit.  In my experience, there is not much advantage to excessive allowances for either press or shrink fits, and given the likely temperature differential of freezing in an ordinary freezer, there is little to be gained in it's use; liquid nitrogen or even dry ice is another matter.


----------



## NEL957 (Mar 28, 2018)

Ben
That was just a typo, I meant it to be 5 thousandths. Thanks for the info about the freezing, next time I'll just drop it in the hole. As much as I've used it so far it seems to be rock solid.
Thanks for all.
Nelson


----------



## NEL957 (Mar 28, 2018)

I played about 2 hours today making a new cutter that took inserts and would you believe it, I snapped the tap when almost complete. Throw another to the scrap bin. I believe I am going to drill my holes, one for relief of other cutter edge and the other to mount. Tap the thread and have it ready for all the machine work, at least I will not trash it at the end of everything. I hate it when things go south too quick.
Nelson


----------



## chips&more (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi Nelson, looks great! For freezing, I have used a can of circuit cooler/freeze with very good results. Maybe put the part in the freezer for a head start then hit it with the can of circuit freeze. Heat the outside part…freeze the inside part and they just sloppy fit together. And DON’T screw around or you will have a problem real fast!…Dave


----------



## john.oliver35 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi Nelson - Looks like it works well!  I am glad you are getting into the shop despite your admin load!


----------



## NEL957 (Mar 29, 2018)

John
Sometimes you just got to cave in and go to the shop (man cave). I have been in the shop a lot but it has been trying to fix one problem after another. It started with my old lawn/garden tractor and one thing after the other. Kind of like something was telling me not to plant this year but it is something in my blood that requires all the wonderful veggies that come from it. This year I am going to try to sell some of what I produce, we will see. I like to just give it away too.
Good-day
Nelson


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi Nelson. I made something a while back that was supposed to be more of a face mill,but ended up like almost the same tipe of flycutter you made. Nice job by the way. 
Michael


----------



## NEL957 (Jun 1, 2018)

I have been doing some cutting with it and it works great. I had several large carbide cutter that was too big for my lathes so I milled two of them down to a slide fit and drilled. That worked very nice.
Watch the chips they can get very hot.
Nelson


----------



## jdedmon91 (Oct 11, 2018)

I have a fly cutter I made several months ago. It uses a insert holder that uses the odd corners of a CNMG 432. Here is the video of the build 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NEL957 (Oct 23, 2018)

Michael and JD
I am not all that pleased with the MOW cutter. I've tried many cutters on it and I just do not get the finish I was hoping for. It does a nice job on aluminium but for steel, I'm just not thrilled. I tried a mist blast on it, it is just one of them things I will use on aluminium because I cast a lot of what I do. 
James
Sorry about the tap. I am not too confident in power tapping, I do not mind letting the mill run in reverse and withdrawing the tap. That is a nice BP you have, mine does not have the quick feed so I chase it as it comes out. Looking go keep the chips coming.
Nelson


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Oct 24, 2018)

Hey Nelson.
From what I can see from your pictures, it looks like you don't have much of a relief angle on the tool bit. I don't know if it is just from the angle I see it,but can you post a better angle of the bit? Joe Picsincski has a YouTube clip of grinding a HSS bit for flycutting accrilic I think and that shows that when you grind the angle og the tool so that the cutting edge is not pointed forward, but the relief angle is over hanging the cutting edge. I think I am messing up my explanation of how it looks. It would be better if you see the clip I think. I will try to post the link.

Michael.


----------



## NEL957 (Oct 24, 2018)

Michael
I have used about 8 different cutters. I made an insert tool and I do not count it for very much because carbide is known to not work well with interrupted cuts. I went to the HSS and got the best finish because they are much stronger and what can be ground will make all the difference. Like I said I will use it on all my aluminium because I cast a lot. I have a few things in mind, it just a matter of time.
Nelson


----------



## BaronJ (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I've done all sorts of things with fly cutters, with great success !  A very useful versatile tool.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 29, 2018)

I have the old step pulley Bridgeport. Some say they beat up the machine and you should avoid them at all costs.
I like the finish I get with my HSS cutting tools and the economy of using a quality fly cutter.
Thoughts?


----------



## NEL957 (Oct 29, 2018)

If you try to hog metal of, yes you will beat the bearings out of the spindle. Light cuts can produce almost mirrow finish. I find the HSS and Cobolt cut the best.
Nelson


----------



## benmychree (Nov 7, 2018)

NEL957 said:


> Michael
> I have used about 8 different cutters. I made an insert tool and I do not count it for very much because carbide is known to not work well with interrupted cuts. I went to the HSS and got the best finish because they are much stronger and what can be ground will make all the difference. Like I said I will use it on all my aluminium because I cast a lot. I have a few things in mind, it just a matter of time.
> Nelson


"not known to work well with interrupted cuts" ??!!  have you not ever seen what a face mill can do? They remove gobs of material with little tooling cost, and quite quickly at that.


----------



## tjb (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks for your post, Nelson.  And also, Jim, thanks for posting your 2-part video.  I made a fly cutter last week after studying this thread and put the results on another thread.  Here's a link to it:

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/fly-cutter-fab-before-i-jump-in.74097/

Regards,
Terry


----------

